# Problème mettre vidéo sur iPod



## Hyprania (14 Décembre 2011)

Salut à tous.
J'écrit ces lignes désespéré et déçu qu'iTunes soit si compliqué, c'est très dommage car apple est une très bonne société.

Il n'y a pas longtemps, je mettais des vidéos sur mon iPod sans problème (avec aTube Catcher) de south park, NormanFaitDesVideos, HugoToutSeul, Cyprien etc ..

Mais entre temps j'ai changé de Pc et j'ai fait la maj 5.0.1, et j'ai éssayé récemment de mettre un film de 700 Mb (dans le bon format !!) sur mon iPod et sans succés j'ai un message d'érreur "n'a pas été copié sur l'iPod car impossible de l'y lire"

Donc j'ai essayé de le mettre dans la bibliothèque iTunes, sans succés également, je le déplace et rien ne se passe. Egalement lorsque je fait clique droit > Ouvrir avec iTunes, ça ne marche pas...

J'ai d'abord cru que c'était parce que les films étaient trop importants, mais non.. Essayé avec un seul épisode de south park et ça n'a pas marché ...

Aidez-moi s'il vous plait, je suis dispo pour tout renseigement !!!!


----------



## Gwen (14 Décembre 2011)

C'est que ta conversion n'a pas marché. Il faut un logiciel qui mette ton fichier dans un format compatible avec iTunes.

Tu es sur PC ?


----------



## Hyprania (14 Décembre 2011)

la vidéo est bien en MPEG-4 et .mp4 et ça marchait avant :/


oui je suis sur PC


----------

